# La Natura ha le sue leggi



## marcop_fr

Salut toute le monde!
Je sais que <<_ceci est le forum Français-Seulement>>_[Je le dis, bien sûr, pour les modérateurs, … Car, évidemment, il n’y a pas aucune difficulté en case ce fil sera mieux placée n’importe où J]… Mais, je voudrez vous demander de l’aide avec les phrases suivantes. L’originale, en italien, a été traduit par une amie à mois.
La phrase c’est une mienne commentaire en rapport avec une photo de nu (blanche et noir), tiré de « Aria » (par Alessandra & Fabrizio Ferri) et une autre (commentaire) -- beaucoup plus relevant, évidemment -- par Apollinaire. Je dis ça seulement pur l’exigence du contexte… J
Je ne suis pas vraiment très intéresse dans une traduction littérale. Plutôt entre une joli. Je croix que la traduction donnée soit bien joli… Mais en effet, si je ne me trompe pas, peut-être c’est un peu trop loin de l’originale. Donc j’ai tentée une variant… Mais, je ne sais pas si elle est aussi joli; ou, au moins, correct. C’est principalement pour cette raison que je vous demande de l’aide... J
Voilà!
Ci-dessous en italien…

_La Natura ha le sue leggi_
_e degli ottimi argomenti _
_per proporcele__. _​
Et, après, la traduction donnée…

_La Nature a ses lois _
_et elle possède les arguments_
_les plus pénétrants _
_pour nous les faire accepter._​

Enfin, mienne tentative…

_La Nature a ses lois _
_et elle possède des très bon arguments_
_en nous le proposant._​


Mille merci d’avance, 
marcop

P.S.
Chaque correction a mon français sera très bien apprécié! J


----------



## FranParis

marcop_fr said:


> Salut toute le monde!
> Je sais que <<_ceci est le forum Français-Seulement>>_[Je le dis, bien sûr, pour les modérateurs, … Car, évidemment, il n’y a pas aucune difficulté en case au cas où ce fil serait mieux placée n’importe où J]… Mais, je voudrez voudrais vous demander de l’aide avec les phrases suivantes. L’originale, en italien, a été traduite par une amie à mois moi.
> La phrase c’est une mienne  est un commentaire à moi en rapport avec une photo de nu (blanche et noir),  noir et blanc, tirée de « Aria » (par Alessandra & Fabrizio Ferri) et une autre (commentaire) -- beaucoup plus relevant?, évidemment -- par Apollinaire. Je dis ça seulement pur l’exigence du contexte?… J
> Je ne suis pas vraiment très intéressé dans une traduction littérale. Plutôt entre par une jolie. Je croix crois que la traduction donnée soit est? bien jolie… Mais en effet, si je ne me trompe pas, peut-être c’est un peu trop loin de l’originale. Donc j’ai tentée une variante… Mais, je ne sais pas si elle est aussi jolie; ou, au moins, correcte. C’est principalement pour cette raison que je vous demande de l’aide... J
> Voilà!
> Ci-dessous en italien…
> 
> _La Natura ha le sue leggi_​
> _e degli ottimi argomenti _​
> _per proporcele__. _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et, après, la traduction donnée…
> 
> _La Nature a ses lois _​
> _et elle possède les arguments_​
> _les plus pénétrants _​
> _pour nous les faire accepter._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin, mienne tentative…
> 
> _La Nature a ses lois _​
> _et elle possède des très bon arguments_​
> _en nous le proposant._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mille merci d’avance,
> marcop
> 
> P.S.
> Chaque correction a de mon français sera très bien appréciée! J


 


Et ma proposition:

*La nature a ses lois et d'excellents arguments pour nous le faire savoir.*




*.*


----------



## Ploupinet

Ma tentative :
"La nature a ses lois
Et dispose des meilleurs arguments qui soient
Pour nous les suggérer"
A presto!


----------



## Denis the fatalist

la nature a ses lois, et les meilleurs arguments pour nous les proposer ? (faire valoir, faire admettre etc. ?

a tutta l'italia, ciao ! (Sylvana Mangano)


----------



## Denis the fatalist

je modifie un peu mon offre : 
"la nature a ses lois, et les meilleurs arguments pour nous les imposer"

Arrivederci' Roma !


----------



## marcop_fr

Merci beaucoup toute le monde!
Je crois, en effet, que le verbe «présenter» est plus proche à l’original. Donc, je crois, sa marche bien _<<pour nous les proposer>>_ .
A bien tôt !
marcop


----------



## FranParis

> Je ne suis pas vraiment très intéressé dans une traduction littérale


 ???



marcop_fr said:


> A bien tôt ! A bientôt
> marcop


----------



## tie-break

marcop_fr said:


> Je ne suis pas vraiment très intéresse dans une traduction littérale.


 
(FranParis) Je pense qu'il veut dire:
je ne suis pas forcement intéressé par une traduction à la lettre.


----------



## FranParis

tie-break said:


> (FranParis) Je pense qu'il veut dire:
> je ne suis pas forcement intéressé par une traduction à la lettre.


 
La logique des gens m'a toujours laissé pantois, Tie-Break.

Il dit qu'il n'est p


----------



## Denis the fatalist

"traduction mot à mot" doit mieux aller. 
"à la lettre" marche plutôt avec d'autres formulations, et souvent pour expliquer ou commenter une phrase.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

j'oubliais l'essentiel : "traduction littérale" est tout à fait correct et veut exactement dire tout ça.


----------



## FranParis

tie-break said:


> (FranParis) Je pense qu'il veut dire:
> je ne suis pas forcement intéressé par une traduction à la lettre.


 
La logique des gens m'a toujours laissé pantois, Tie-Break.

Il dit qu'il n'est pas intéressé par une traduction littérale mais ensuite il commente sur la proximité ou non par rapport à l'original et choisi ce qu'il _pense_ être le plus proche et non pas le plus joli comme il le suggérait...


----------



## Denis the fatalist

FranParis said:


> La logique des gens m'a toujours laissé pantois, Tie-Break. Il dit qu'il n'est pas intéressé par une traduction littérale mais ensuite il commente sur la proximité ou non par rapport à l'original et choisi ce qu'il _pense_ être le plus proche et non pas le plus joli comme il le suggérait...


La nature est un temple où de vivants piliers laissent parfois sortir de confuses paroles. Je ne souscris pas à cette triste querelle (= "question" en vieux français). S'agissant au surplus d'un poème - certes un peu bateau - on peut comprendre que MarcoP (alias "il") cherche à rendre fidèlement l'idée sans forcément coller au mot à mot... N'est-ce pas le but ultime de la traduction ? 
Traduttore, tradittore... Chi parla italiano mi capisce !


----------



## FranParis

Moi aussi, je suis un peu fataliste, Denis, et n'en fais pas querelle....


----------



## tie-break

FranParis said:


> La logique des gens m'a toujours laissé pantois, Tie-Break.
> 
> Il dit qu'il n'est pas intéressé par une traduction littérale mais ensuite il commente sur la proximité ou non par rapport à l'original et choisi ce qu'il _pense_ être le plus proche et non pas le plus joli comme il le suggérait...


 
Eh eh, peut-être qu'il a tout simplement changé d'avis après avoir analisé les diverses possibilités qu'on lui a offert...
Mais c'est lui qu'il faut attendre pour avoir l'explication correcte de tout ça


----------



## marcop_fr

Salut toute le monde!



Denis the fatalist said:


> …cherche à rendre fidèlement l'idée sans forcément coller au mot à mot...



Mais oui, c’est précisément ça!



tie-break said:


> Eh eh, peut-être qu'il a tout simplement changé d'avis après avoir analisé les diverses possibilités qu'on lui a offert...





tie-break said:


>



Bon, il y a, quand même, de la vérité dans cette observation…
J
Je vous remercie mille fois!
A bientôt,
marcop


----------

